# My bird is cuter than your bird!



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*not necessarily 

but seriously, look at his face!!! I can't even



*


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Awwww! How adorable!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your little Bradley is definitely a cutie, I love his sweet expression!


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Bradley is too cute and sweet for words. It is love at first sight.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Handsome little fellow...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bradley is definitely a contender in the "cutest" cockatiel division. *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Bradley Pooper has won my heart  
He is adorable*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Bradley Pooper Dee you crack me up! But yes I have to agree a very handsome rogue.:laugh:


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Thanks everyone! *


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh Bradley, why do you have to be so handsome?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

What a handsome fellow! He is quite the charmer for sure. Bradley is officially my favorite baby tiel :loveeyes:


----------

